# eth0 detected but can't get an ip [UNSOLVED]

## mikegpitt

I've just installed gentoo on a new machine and it has this ethernet controller in it:

```
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 01) 

```

Apparently this card uses the sis190 driver.

The 2007.0 cd couldn't get an ipaddress even though this card is detected as eth0.  The weird part was that part of the MAC address was missing.  It was reported by ifconfig as 3B:26:00:00:00:00.

Anyways, I was hoping htis was some wierd kernel problem, and I went ahead and installed gentoo by downloading the neessary files on another machine.  The install went fine, but still no ethernet.  Now ifconfig shows the full MAC address for the card, but dhcp always times out.  I have tried to manually specify and ip and gateway, but this also doesn't work.  (Also in case someone askes, I have tried several ethernet cables that are known to be in working condition.)

It's difficult for me to paste info, because the machine can't connect to the net, but does anyone have any suggestions on how to proceed?Last edited by mikegpitt on Thu Jun 28, 2007 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mudrii

can you post emerge --info and dmesg fro eth and lsmod

----------

## mikegpitt

I tried compiling it as a module and in the kernel, both don't work.  Does anyone know a way to force the card in to 10/100 mode?  My router is 10/100, and although I would assume the card would drop down, maybe this is a problem.

I also read online that some problem can be addressed with sis190 cards by specifying 'ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492', but this didn't work in my case.

Ifconfig output:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:1B:42:3B:26

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xdead

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Jun 2007 01:47:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog libg++ midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@tap) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #2 SMP Thu Jun 28 18:10:59 EDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f000 end: 000000000009f000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003bef0000 end: 000000003bff0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003bff0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000003bff3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003bff3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 000000003c000000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000e0000000 size: 0000000010000000 end: 00000000f0000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000001400000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bff0000 - 000000003bff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bff3000 - 000000003c000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

63MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f3f80

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 245744) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   245744

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   245744

On node 0 totalpages: 245744

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 127 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 16241 pages, LIFO batch:3

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 XPC                                   ) @ 0x000f8040

ACPI: RSDT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3bff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3bff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3bff7200

ACPI: MADT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3bff7100

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20040311) @ 0x3bff7280

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20040311) @ 0x3bff7710

ACPI: DSDT (v001 XPC    SB81V10  0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3c000000:a4000000)

Detected 2993.808 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 243825

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0460000 soft=c0458000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 967812k/982976k available (2518k kernel code, 14560k reserved, 632k data, 232k init, 65472k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0419000 - 0xc0453000   ( 232 kB)

      .data : 0xc0375a2d - 0xc0413b14   ( 632 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0375a2d   (2518 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5990.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=29954316)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e59d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003180 0000e59d 00000000 00000001

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 14k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 05

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0461000 soft=c0459000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5986.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=29934999)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e59d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003180 0000e59d 00000000 00000001

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 05

Total of 2 processors activated (11977.86 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=63

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1f.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2292k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1183068729.320:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.2 (2007/01/02) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1f.0:pcie00]

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:06.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:07.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS966 ATA 133 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: LITE-ON CD R LH52R1P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: hw_config=0000

hdb: hw_config=0000

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ahci 0000:00:05.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ahci 0000:00:05.0: failed stop FIS RX (-16)

ahci 0000:00:05.0: failed to stop engine (-5)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ahci 0000:00:05.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:05.0: flags: ncq led clo pio

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8806100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8806180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 17

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus FFFFFFFF SControl FFFFFFFF)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JS-00M 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.3 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 18, io mem 0xfdffd000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 19, io mem 0xfdfff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 20, io mem 0xfdffe000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 7582, nTxLock = 60660

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sis190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

0000:00:04.0: Read MAC address from EEPROM

0000:00:04.0: Unknown PHY transceiver at address 1.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

0000:00:04.0: SiS 190 PCI Fast Ethernet adapter at f887a000 (IRQ: 21), 00:30:1b:42:3b:26

eth0: GMII mode.

eth0: Enabling Auto-negotiation.

agpgart: Unsupported SiS chipset (device id: 0662)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 60884 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987988k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

```

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I just installed 2007.0 amd64 on a ASUS motherboard with the Nforce 590 chipset. It comes with two  gigabit ports on the back.  Neither of them will work outside of the livecd, but they are both detected.  

The cables go to a Netgear 10/100 24 port switch which goes to a netgear wireless router.  The router isn't that young, but the 24port switch is fairly old.  I was wondering if ipv6 could have anything to do with this.

The nforce module should be e1000 and I also have forcedeth installed to make sure. 

I have a topic open with most of my relevant information already. I can post any more information on request.

----------

## mudrii

 *IgnitusBoyone wrote:*   

> I just installed 2007.0 amd64 on a ASUS motherboard with the Nforce 590 chipset. It comes with two  gigabit ports on the back.  Neither of them will work outside of the livecd, but they are both detected.  
> 
> The cables go to a Netgear 10/100 24 port switch which goes to a netgear wireless router.  The router isn't that young, but the 24port switch is fairly old.  I was wondering if ipv6 could have anything to do with this.
> 
> The nforce module should be e1000 and I also have forcedeth installed to make sure. 
> ...

 

e1000 is for intel eth

I have asus and it is working very nice nether had problem check your kenrel config .

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

Duh, your right.  I'm still a little confused as to why it is present on the livecd then.  the forcedeth module is what runs the nforce chipset right?  Let me try un loading the e1000 and see what happens.  Man I hope its this easy.  Both are present on the livecd and I have had intel chipsets for so many years I kind of tricked my self in to thinking it was the right driver.

I'm actually trying to think of things to look for.  I agree it is likely a kernel issue, since the drivers are present and almost identical to the ones the live cd runs with respect to the Ethernet cards, but I can't really think of what would be missing.

----------

## mudrii

mikegpitt

did you try drivers from maker ?

sis190191_linux.tar.gz 17k

http://www.sis.com/download/

check some links with fixes

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2410996#post2410996

http://www.mail-archive.com/netdev@vger.kernel.org/msg34912.html

----------

## mikegpitt

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> mikegpitt
> 
> did you try drivers from maker ?
> 
> sis190191_linux.tar.gz 17k
> ...

 I actually haven't tried this driver... only the one in the kernel.  I'll try when I get to the office today.

BTW - The e1000 driver is also loading up for me as well.  I figured it was necessary, since udev seems to want to load it.

It's good to see that I'm not alone in this... never seen this problem in all my years with Linux.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *mudrii wrote:*   mikegpitt
> 
> did you try drivers from maker ?
> 
> sis190191_linux.tar.gz 17k
> ...

 Downloaded and tried the driver... didn't compile.  I wasn't too hopeful though, since the driver listed on SiS's site is from 2004, and for the 2.6.9 kernel.

The fact that 2 of us are having similar problems, and with different ethernet cards (both gigabit) I'm wondering if something else is wrong.

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I played around a good bit last night manually loading modules and then when that didn't work I tried recreating the environment from the livecd as best I could and then starting a manual route, but it didn't get me very far.  In the past when I have had problems like this it was always something simple like.  The eth0 wasn't detected, because the kernel module was not compiled or the module was compiled but it wasn't loading right so I would compile it directly in to the kernel.

So, this time I am really stumped as everything seems to be working, but the card just doesn't want to talk outside of its little circle of trust.  

Tonight I am going to compile a super slim kernel and try to put everything in the kernel instead of a module compile and nothing else. If this go well I will report the findings.  I'm willing to try anything its a little hard with out the network connection.  I am so addicted to SSH.

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I worked on this a little this weekend and I have to say I am still stumped.  It will likely come down to  something silly like a kernel configuration issue that I just keep over looking,but I know that I am using the right drivers now.

My attempt to build a rather small kernel for testing failed, but that doesn't rule out that its a solution, just proves I'm really bad at manually configuring a kernel from scratch.  Rather large fan of auto detection module slamming.

I know I am using the right driver now.  I even took the time to pull them from the driver cd that came with the system.  Its also the exsact same modules loaded for the livecd and other distro's.  I know my routing equipment works as I can use it with in windows the live cd and ubuntu.  Now, I have a wonder if this could be ipv6 related.  I can't seem to tell the module to no load at startup and it will not unload as it tells me its always in use.  

For testing purposes I have turned off 1394 Ethernet and turned them off in bios. I reset my net rules so my only known adapter is eth0.  So its just one adapter to the switch. Now I am wondering if there are any module configurations I might be missing such as an alias eth0 forcedeth.  Any one have a suggestion

----------

## mikegpitt

I ended up giving up and buying another ethernet card, which of course worked right out of the box.  Either something is wrong with the on-board card, or as you said, there is some kernel issue.  Either way, I unfortunately don't have a lot of time to waste on the issue, even though I am curious.

So... the issue is not solved, but my problem is.

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I am about to do the same thing.  Maybe hope this is a common problem right now in that its fixed by the end of the year with some version updates.  I have a 10/100 nic lying around I am about to put in the machine for a few days while I try to get my wifi card working.  I'll keep hitting agianst this, sorry I wasn't able to help more then just acknowladging I had the same issue.

Glad to see your up and running though.

I really should post more and read less.  been a member of these forums for years.  Read them for a year before I registered and still it calls me a noob.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *IgnitusBoyone wrote:*   

> I really should post more and read less.  been a member of these forums for years.  Read them for a year before I registered and still it calls me a noob.

 lol, well I don't think post count is a good measure of intelligence anyways.    :Laughing: 

If you get things working, post back in this thread.  Unfortunately I need my machine for some mission critical tasks, so I doubt I'll take the card out once the machine is running, but I'd like to know what the heck was happening.

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I found this in a thread I made about the time yours went up it fixed my issue.

 *arkhan_jg wrote:*   

> I had to do three things to fix this on my manually configured & compiled 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 kernel, using the same motherboard (MCP55 chipset) - note, I don't have any firewire devices, so my  controller is disabled in the bios (shouldn't be relevent tho)
> 
>  It's not the router; assigning fixed IPs just disguises the problem. You can use ethtool to check the network card - ethtool eth0 shows it working on the livecd, but not on my manual kernel - you'll probably find the same. (link not detected, that sort of thing)
> 
>  Anyway, what I tweaked.
> ...

 

I ironically also stumbled on to this in another thread related to my motherboard.  I hope it helps you if it doesn't post your motherboard and chipset and I will see if I can find an answer.  It might not be the fastest answer, but at least we can get it solved.  If your nic is a pci card.  Then I likely just need the type of card.  Which is likely on the first post of this forum and I will scroll up and look now

EDIT**

Forgot to mention that you can just use the kernel bootoption pci=nomsi to see if this helps you out. That way you don't have to worry about tracking down which module configure script to add the network module option to.

----------

## mikegpitt

Cool... I will need to try this.  The machine is still not in its production environment, so I can mess with it.  I was thinking that messing with the module parameters may have helped, but I had no clude what parameters the module took.  (Are module parameters listed somewhere in the kernel source?  I've searched in the past with no avail.)

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

You can use the modinfo command will give you what you want.

Just use modinfo <module> and it will list out lots of information.  Towards the bottem it will list params which you can use as options in the appropriate module.conf file.

----------

## mikegpitt

Thanks for the tip on modinfo... never used that command before, but I'm sure I will now!

I tried appending pci=nomsi to my kernel parameters, and still had the same problem.  Who knows, maybe the card is broken out of the box, or the driver just doesn't work witht he newer model cards (that is my bet).  Either way, I think I'm sticking with the Intel card I popped in the box.  Works great!

----------

## dweigert

One serious issue may be with a newer version of dhcpcd.  if you do an ifconfig on your interface, check the MTU.  Sometimes the MTU will be a *Really* low number because bad data gets returned from the dhcp server.  If that's the case, try setting the MTU to 1500 manually, or a larger size if you are using jumbo frames.

Dan

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dweigert wrote:*   

> One serious issue may be with a newer version of dhcpcd.  if you do an ifconfig on your interface, check the MTU.  Sometimes the MTU will be a *Really* low number because bad data gets returned from the dhcp server.  If that's the case, try setting the MTU to 1500 manually, or a larger size if you are using jumbo frames.
> 
> Dan

 I actually messed with that earlier.  It seems to default to mtu=1500, and I read on one forum that setting it equal to 1494 may work, but didn't in my case.

----------

